# Hot shot Outfitters?



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

I am interested in going on a spring turkey hunt this april. I have heard many good things about thunderhead on here but i dont think any of our dates line up from his posts. I found Hot shot outfitters online and I am really consitering hunting there. It is in Port Hope Michigan, Huron County. I could not find any reviews on them tho. From everything I have found he sounds good. Has anyone hunted there if so what were your experieces? THanks!


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

never hunted with him but I have seen his truck and he hunts in some good areas...next mile over from me. Lots of birds in the thumb. Not to say anything bad about the guy, but have heard rumors that tresspassing may have been an issue at times. If he lists some past customers for references you may want to give them a call.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Never done a turkey hunt with them but we had a good goose hunt with them 2 seasons ago. Very well prepared, had all the right equipment and good guys to boot. No complaints. If you do end up with them please post your impressions. I've been thinking about them for a turkey hunt as well but it won't be this year.


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok cool i think I will do the hunt threw him then. I just need him to call me back and set up a time. I will let you know what i think of him. Does anyone else have any experiences with him?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## mouseperson (Feb 23, 2010)

Ray and Jake are as good of guides as you can get. You will see a lot of Turkey and most will be big. I've been on several hunts with them, turkey, fox, coyote always successfull. I will continue to hunt every year with them. lots of good land to hunt. You won't be disappointed. The earlier in the turkey season you go, the better. never had a problem with trespassing, success,$ or anything.


----------

